# Application in for One parent payment - fuel allowance?



## dubinamerica (5 Oct 2010)

I've submitted an application for OPFP a few weeks back but could be months before it's processed. I was just reading about a fuel allowance that is payable if you're in receipt of OPFP, and mentions that this allowance is not back-dated. 
Does anyone know when this allowance time period starts ? I've seen both Sept & Oct mentioned online. Should I go ahead and apply now even if I'm still waiting to hear back about OPFP? Is this something the local social welfare office should help me with ?any info would be appreciated.


----------



## gipimann (6 Oct 2010)

The National Fuel Scheme started last week (27th September).

Generally, an application for fuel would have been taken at the same time as the application for OPFP (even if it's outside the fuel scheme dates when you apply).

Your local SW office should be able to take an application from you for the fuel scheme.   If you have an entitlement to the Fuel Scheme, it won't be paid until your OPFP is decided, but any arrears due will be paid to you at that time  (the back-dating mentioned online refers to late claims - e.g. applying in January and seeking payment from October).


----------



## dubinamerica (8 Oct 2010)

ok thanks. I didn't fill in anything extra when I sent in the claim for OPFP but I'll drop down to them and see what the situation is. Sounds like I should do that as soon as possible as may only be backdated to the date I claim. Thanks


----------



## evac (16 Nov 2010)

I receive fuel allowance, but I never actually applied for it, i just automatically started receiving it with my one parent payment. It starts in september.


----------



## Worriedmum (17 Nov 2010)

I've applied for opfp & have been waiting 3 months, i am returning to work next week part time & will be  only earning 220 euro per week. Would I qualify for fuel allowance on the basis of my wage or would the fact that any backpay of opfp would probably mean my weekly income too much to qualify for the fuel allowance??


----------



## Tentman (17 Nov 2010)

You will lose it.


----------



## niamhis (9 Jun 2011)

i know this is really late on this forum but i wanna ask you EVAC .. did you get fuel allowance back dated ??


----------

